# Long delay before typing double letters.



## katmandieux (May 25, 2010)

My Dell Inspiron 1545 laptop with Vista 32 suddenly won't type the second double letter (i.e. letter) in a word unless I wait about one second. Backspace and arrow keys also require a wait between keystrokes. Adjusting key repeat delay and speed in keyboard settings does nothing. Keys don't repeat at any speed. Help please!


----------



## Elkar (Mar 17, 2008)

Have you checked the "Filter Keys" option? You can usually turn this on/off by holding down the Right-Shift key by itself for 8 seconds. Otherwise, it is located in the Control Panel under "Accessibility" or "Ease of Access" section.


----------



## katmandieux (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I won't have access to that computer until about 9 hours from now. I did try the 'hold down right shift key' as I remembered it from my XP machine. Nothing happened. I did not know about the Control Panel way of doing it, so I'll try that as soon as I can and post whether it helped or not. Thanks.


----------



## katmandieux (May 25, 2010)

Problem solved! Elkar was right - Filter keys had been turned on by the ghost in the machine. On this Dell Inspiron 1545 laptop the settings are in "Control Panel\Accesability Options\Keyboard Settings." Thanks!


----------

